# Housing for an L3 Sphodromantis viridis



## Camden (Mar 11, 2012)

Sorry if I'm getting annoying to anyone as I'm a member of nearly every invert. forum I could find (hehe)

But I'm ready for a mantis, as they're my favorite invert. I'm going with Sphodromantis viridis (Giant african).

I'm unsure as to how to house a L3 viridis nymph, as they are a larger species. Can anyone help? Thanks. Camden.


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 11, 2012)

32 oz cup works for me until later when they need something bigger.


----------



## Camden (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow, that was really quick, thanks! So 32 oz deli cup with the whole insect cloth, mesh siding shabang? Or how should i "dress up" or decorate the deli cup?


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 12, 2012)

I keep it simple with just a stick. I don't use anything as a substrate. I cut a round hole in the lid and hot glue screen over it for easy misting.


----------



## Camden (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome, what about a feeding port? Sorry I'm kinda cloudy on the enclosure deal with mantids, the rest I know..somewhat lol


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 12, 2012)

I just crack the lid and pooter in flies with a straw.


----------



## Camden (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome, thanks patrick, and just so I don't have to start a new thread, would you recommend Sphodromantis viridis or _Hierodula multispina?_


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 12, 2012)

I prefer and recommend the Sphodromantis viridis. In my experience the viridis is more docile where as the multispina can be pretty spazzy. I currently keep the viridis.


----------



## Camden (Mar 12, 2012)

Great, thanks again. I really hope I'm able to get one! (Or 20.)


----------



## Bryce08 (Mar 12, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> 32 oz cup works for me until later when they need something bigger.


should work perfect all the way through adult honestly...depending on exactly how big yours is of course(M/F also)...but once an adult you can make a bigger prettier one


----------



## rs4guy (Mar 12, 2012)

Linoelas are great too. I have housed my male in a 32 his whole life. Female gets a 80oz tub. Just be wary when the molt, may need to move them to a mesh cube for room.


----------



## Camden (Mar 12, 2012)

rs4guy said:


> Linoelas are great too. I have housed my male in a 32 his whole life. Female gets a 80oz tub. Just be wary when the molt, may need to move them to a mesh cube for room.


Mesh cube for molting for viridis or Linoelas?


----------

